# Villingen-Schwenningen



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

I will be moving to Villingen-Schwenningen in another couple of months.
Would like to know more about this place..


----------



## LoveNorway (Dec 29, 2015)

It now really depends what you're up to.
Basically, when talking about Villingen-Schwenningen, you have to know that Villingen is a city and Schwenningen is another city. There is a distance of 3-4 km between those cities. In total 80.000 inhabitants.

Villingen is probably a more stylish place because of its nice old city center. It's close to the Black Forest, so you can go hiking. It's also not far away from the lake of constance, which is really beautiful. 

If you have some more specific questions, just let me know. Happy to answer.


----------



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

*Villingen*

Hi, any english speaking expat or even a German there in Villingen-Germany ?


----------

